
Show HN: CTOnet, a private community for CTOs and engineering leaders - bkanber
https://ctonet.io/about
======
hbcondo714
Someone here asked HN about where to find CTO / Head of Engineering blogs and
an informative discussion revealed some good resources, especially books:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19973875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19973875)

------
dossy
Hi, Burak - are you just launching this or do you already have people
participating?

~~~
bkanber
Just launching. I'm going to fill up the first batch and run just that one for
a while. If it's working well I'll start opening up more batches.

I'm hoping for the first batch to include 3 people I know personally, plus a
dozen brand-new friends.

~~~
dossy
Sweet - looks like you're in NYC - I'm just across the river in NJ.

Definitely wish you the best of luck, and would be really interested to hear
what kind of interest you receive ... have a possibly similar idea in the
works, but not necessarily directed at CTOs.

------
bwb
Fantastic idea and very cool to see, I'd love to hear how it goes as you get
going. Reminds me of Vistage/EO but for CTOs a bit.

~~~
bkanber
So far so good, already have enough applicants to fill Batch #1!

~~~
bwb
awesome :)

------
julianlam
What forum software are you using?

~~~
bkanber
I custom built it in node. It's a straightforward forum, except with the
private groups feature, some modtools for this specific use-case, saving
items, and elasticsearch-powered fulltext.

Its best feature is that it _doesn 't_ use React or a fancy frontend. It's
just server-side rendered, very lightweight, and lightning fast. Still nice
and usable though.

------
johnmarcus
lol. didn't angel list start off as something like this? it's an itsy bitsy
tiny market, even if every cto joined. personally, the domain sounds
pretentious and douchy, and as a cto i would not want to join simply because
it sets the wrong impression that "i'm better than you and you are not
qualifed to discuss real matters with me - also, as CTO, rest assured I'm only
transparent with folks 'at my level', although our company promises
transparency to everyone".

also, i could fake those credentials in a heart beat.

just my 2cents, good luck with it though.

~~~
bkanber
Market size isn't a consideration here.. I just like building communities and
getting people to help each other. When you're talking about small groups of a
dozen people, it doesn't matter so much if there's only 100 or a million in
the world.

And I'm certainly open to suggestions on the domain, if you have any ideas!

~~~
luckyscs
How about a mentee program for prospective engineering leaders to learn from
those in those positions. There's a huge gap in mentorship for this kind of
skill set. I can easily find people to teach me the tech side of things,
finding information and wisdom on the leadership side has major barriers, in
my experience, and a very high noise to signal ratio for finding this info
without direction from a mentor.

~~~
makerleader
I'm in the process of building something currently, it will be an online
course teaching the basics + mentor/mentee/general career advice forum.

Feel free to email me: anthony@makerleader.com w/ any specific questions, I am
happy to help (I am currently in a leadership role in the high frequency
trading industry).

